# Broken Tooth



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I noticed my lab had one of her kanine teeth broken off and the vet gave me some pain pills for her and anti biotic for infection. Any of you guys had this problem? What was the outcome?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Have it pulled


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

hunter52

My lab just had the same problem. Not sure exactly what tooth it was,(side tooth, very wide) but the vet recommeded that it be pulled since it was cracked all the way through. His thought was the dog would eventually be in some serious pain if it didn't get pulled.

I did get some pills to give him for a few weeks afterwards to prevent infection and to kill the pain.

I am not a vet, but that's what I did and seemed to work well.

Good luck.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, that is what I kind of thought was going to have to be done. Do they have to put them under to pull the tooth?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Do they have to put them under to pull the tooth?


They did with my dog


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

My dog broke off its lower canine tooth at the age of 3. My Vet did not recommend pulling, he felt this would comprimise the stregnth of the jaw bone. His preference was a root canal. I had to visit a dog dentist to have the work done, which set me back about $500, but 7 years later the work has held up, still has his tooth, all is well. I'm gald I went this route.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I think that my dog bit a rock in the backyard and lost a tooth, never saw a broken one it just is missing, one of the front ones, I saw no problem and she is not in pain should I do anything or let it go as she seems fine, is there any effect to her if I do nothing?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If it just happened, antibiotics until it heals.

If its an old loss and healed then nothing


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks Bob, it looks healed over so I will not worry about it


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

My Setter broke his lower canine tooth off after running into a barbed wire fence. My vet said that it would grow a cap over it and be alright. But if there was any swelling bring him in. That was almost 7 years ago. It doesn't look the best, because the covering is now black, but it doesn't cause him any discomfort that I can detect. Surgery is required to remove a canine tooth from the lower jaw, you didn't say if it was an upper or lower tooth effected. She did say it would comprimise the lower jaw if I did have it removed.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

It is an upper kanine tooth. She has been on the meds for about a week now. There is a little less drool now and it is not swollen or discolored. I wonder if it will compromise the top jaw too. My vet did not seem to know much about it. I might have to get a second opinion. Thanks for the response guys


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Had the tooth removed a week ago, showing no signs of slowing down and has not affected her desire to fetch. Put a hitch in my plans to force fetch though. Vet said I did the right thing, he said if I left it she would end up having an infection all the way up her cheek and he said that would cost a lot more than the 90 bucks he cahrged me to get it out.


----------

